

Want To Hook Your Users? Drive Them Crazy. - dlf
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/25/want-to-hook-your-users-drive-them-crazy/

======
nireyal
Here’s the gist:

\- Rather than using conventional feedback loops, companies today are
employing a new, stronger habit-forming mechanism to hook users—the desire
engine.

\- At the heart of the desire engine is a variable schedule of rewards: a
powerful hack that focuses attention, provides pleasure, and infatuates the
mind.

\- Our search for variable rewards is about an endless desire for three types
of rewards: those of the tribe, the hunt and the self.

